# Biken in und Umgebung Uelzen



## MTB1206 (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich mache mal diesen Thread auf damit wir, hier aus Uelzen oder Umgebung, uns vielleicht mal verabreden können um gemeinsam zu biken(ich wohne ca. 15km entfernt von Uelzen). Ich bin 16 und suche so Leute von 14-18Jahren!!!
Also ich kenne zwar ein paar Strecken wo man mal fahren könnte aber wenn ihr eine Idee habt dann immer rauß damit 
Termin, Strecke, Treffpunkt usw. machen wir aus wenn wir genug Biker/innen sind!!!
Da denke ich so an mindestens 7 Biker!!!


----------



## winx (17. Juli 2007)

Im Forum auf www.bc-north.de sind eine paar Leute aus Uelzen. Da findest du sicher jemand zum Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanman75 (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo Dennis,

hier im Forum sind schon so einige Uelzener...einfach mal nach Uelzen suchen. Ich weiss ja nicht wo du im LK Uelzen wohnst, aber es gibt schon  schöne Strecken hier. Z.B. Uelzen Königsberg/Veerßer Wald, Wierener Berge, Hardausee zwischen Suderburg und Hösseringen.....


z.B. 
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tour/view/248/tolle-trainingsrunde-lk-uelzen


Gruss

Lanman


----------



## Frorider86 (16. August 2007)

Moin

wollt nur ma Hallo sagen und schön Gruß aus Uelzen


----------

